# Clickasnap - Getting paid per view?



## theraven (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey all, 

I was wondering if anyone had heard of or tried Clickasnap? It's something I stumbled upon the other day and I'm pretty skeptical about it.

Apparently they are trying to change the way that photographer share and get paid for their photography. Something to the tune of the more views you get, the more advertising revenue they get, then at the end of the week they split that revenue with you 50/50.

I think it might be a good idea, however, like I said I am skeptical, but I have signed up and popped a few photos on there so we will see.

There isn't much info anywhere online though.

Anyway, here is my profile and the website if you wanna check it out! 

Horse and Dog looking at each other / Clickasnap


----------



## Watchful (Apr 25, 2016)

Advertising... No thanks. I use ad blockers.


----------



## theraven (Apr 25, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Advertising... No thanks. I use ad blockers.



Not advertising for you!


----------



## AceCo55 (Apr 25, 2016)

theraven said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> > Advertising... No thanks. I use ad blockers.
> ...


?????? I don't understand what your point is here (but at my age I am understanding less and less!)


----------



## Watchful (Apr 25, 2016)

The point is, I won't subject others to what I won't tolerate myself.
I use my own website that is ad free rather than post on FB or Flicker or any ad site.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 25, 2016)

it was worth the click just to see the message that pops up if you have adblock enabled!
talk about your guilt trips...yeesh. 

fantastic photo btw.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 25, 2016)

What's the message Jason?  I just get a time-out.


----------



## Overread (Apr 25, 2016)

An interesting concept to say the least and possibly a bit more refined than those "Granny looks 20 whilst she's really 65 find out how" pages that are all about ad bait. Sadly I suspect that it will be a bit like micro stock in that you will need a HUGE library to make any meaningful income.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 25, 2016)

Red flags - who owns the site? is it a registered business? is the owner in the UK? I don't see an address or phone number - the only way to get ahold of anyone seems to be an onsite contact form.

Did you click on the black circle with the_ i _and look at the FAQs? I don't see any Terms & Conditions (looks like that might be it) so can't tell what site users are allowing 'someone' (whoever owns the site) as far as usage of photos.

And under FAQ look at 'My views and my payments don't match up properly'; then read 'Advertising with us' - it says the average time spent looking at a photo is 4 seconds. The site only pays for your photo if the view lasts 5 seconds. So how many views could you get that won't be paid??

It gets worse - read 'How Much Do I Get Paid?' Minus 'operating expenses'  and the 50/50 sharing etc. the site can't tell you how much you'd actually get...

It seems like the site can make advertising money without having to actually pay out much money. It says you have to make at least $25 worth of views to receive a payment. But how much is one 5 second view?? And it says 'currently set' at $25, how would you know if that amount is raised for you to be issued a payment?

And your photo is lovely, it's a shame to waste it on this. I'd think too about not providing identifying information like the name of the horse when you don't know where the photo will end up.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 25, 2016)

tirediron said:


> What's the message Jason?  I just get a time-out.




*Ad Blocker enabled*
We are not google, YouTube or Facebook, neither are we a multi billion pound corporation. What we are trying to do is enable content creators (which could be you one day) to get paid a decent amount of money for their work, and a lot of their income is reliant on our advertising. Every endeavour on this site is made to keep our adverts friendly. 

However, if you must use an adblocker we would appreciate a 10pence payment (£0.10) for 24 hours access which will cover all the costs associated with your visit. Of course, you can easily not pay this and keep your ad blocker on, but if you yourself ever create content for the Internet and wish to earn money from it, remember where the majority of that income comes from  

Thank you and we hope you enjoy the content on the site!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 25, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > What's the message Jason?  I just get a time-out.
> ...


  A real guilt sandwich with extra guilt sauce and two slices guiltcheese!


----------



## dennybeall (Apr 25, 2016)

I get ads on every news site and just about every other site so don't pay them any attention. The photo of the horse and dog is very good, I like it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 25, 2016)

tirediron said:


> A real guilt sandwich with extra guilt sauce and two slices guiltcheese!



As long as they didn't fry it in mayo, because honestly, who does that?


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 25, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Red flags - who owns the site? is it a registered business? is the owner in the UK? I don't see an address or phone number - the only way to get ahold of anyone seems to be an onsite contact form.
> 
> Did you click on the black circle with the_ i _and look at the FAQs? I don't see any Terms & Conditions (looks like that might be it) so can't tell what site users are allowing 'someone' (whoever owns the site) as far as usage of photos.
> 
> ...



Yup.. lots of red flags here - starting with my guess is probably the only people coming to the site will be other contributors.  Second, your pretty much dependent on them to determine what gets paid and what doesn't, you could get 50 or 60 views and they might claim they were all 4 seconds or less and give you nothing.  You have no way of verifying how long a view was actually for, nor does it sound like you get anything if they click through on the ad - something for which I'm sure the site will generate extra revenue.

And of course once folks find out what they are supposed to be getting paid for they'll find a way to cheat, having bots open the site and click on their stuff, leave it open, etc - so anyone that doesn't is going to wind up being on the very low end of the totem pole for payments.  Eventually the system will collapse and the site will stop offering payments all together.

Take a look at ShareCG as an example of this business model - they pretty much started out with exactly the same idea for 3d content, worked very briefly but fell apart pretty quickly.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 25, 2016)

Sounds like this app Tsu that I tried for a few weeks. Similar to FB or IG, but they pay you a small % for views on your content. I did quite well as far as views/shares/comments/etc., after about a month, I made $1.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 25, 2016)

183 eyeball icons so far, as of Monday night 7:14 PM west coast time...

Nice photo. Can you tell us what the base pay rate is? Do you get one-fourth of one US cent per view, or is it more, or less than that?


----------



## RussStarr (Dec 5, 2016)

I realise that this is old news but in case anyone is still following.. Money is earned from paid views, that's paid views and not just views. Someone will need to view your picture, click on it to expand to full size and keep it open for 5 seconds to register as a paid view. Subscribers need to have at least $25 in their account before they can withdraw payments.
You will need to get 15,625 paid views to earn $25 assuming that the rate is still at $0.0016 per paid view. With very simple maths you can add the total number of paid views you have and divide the figure by the total number of photos you have posted to find your own average paid view per photo. You can then work out how many photos you will need to post to earn £20.07 at your current average.
I've been using clickasnap for a while and in my case this would be 3,226 photos or just over 2 years if I uploaded 4 photos per day.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Dec 24, 2016)

i had a business partner who subtracted costs first.  hired family.  my share was shared widely.  this is their legal way to steal.


vintagesnaps said:


> Red flags - ...
> It gets worse - read 'How Much Do I Get Paid?' Minus 'operating expenses'  and the 50/50 sharing etc. the site can't tell you how much you'd actually get...
> 
> And your photo is lovely,


 *yes it is!*


----------



## MindStormPhoto (Oct 17, 2017)

theraven said:


> I think it might be a good idea, however, like I said I am skeptical, but I have signed up and popped a few photos on there so we will see.
> 
> Anyway, here is my profile and the website if you wanna check it out!
> 
> Horse and Dog looking at each other / Clickasnap



Your post was over a year ago.  I just saw an ad for this service and came here wondering if it was legit.  They now state they pay 0.014 cents per view, so apparently have changed their approach since this thread was new.

I just clicked your photo and made sure I stayed 5 seconds (which later in this thread said was a minimum to get paid) 

So... after a year, have you actually made any money from this experiment?  I am currently on 9 microstock agencies, and get a couple hundred $ per month from them.  Wondering if I should upload to here also.  (FWIW, my stock portfolio is just shy of 1700 images)


----------



## fmw (Oct 18, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> it was worth the click just to see the message that pops up if you have adblock enabled!
> talk about your guilt trips...yeesh.
> 
> fantastic photo btw.



Guilt trip indeed!  It didn't work on me.  I use an ad blocker and didn't even bother to visit the site.


----------



## KmH (Oct 18, 2017)

Yep. Thank goodness for Ad Block Plus.


----------

